# Amateur Strongman U90Kg Journal



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

I had my first amateur strongman contest on the 16/5/2014. The event was 'London's Strongest Novice 2014'. Under 90kg category.

Weighed in at 61.9kg.

Results:

Event 1 Deadlift (60 seconds limit) - 160kg x13.

Event 2 Floor to overhead press (60 seconds limit) - 75kg x1.

Event 3 Atlas stone to shoulder (60 seconds limit) - 67.5kg x2. ->






Event 4 Arm over Arm Prowler pull (fastest time) - 50kg in 17 seconds.

Event 5 Crucifix hold (longest time) - 10kg for 35 seconds.

Placed 15th out of 17 competitors.

I was glad to complete all the events and it was a great first experience at a strongman competition.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Aiming to compete again, although I would like to reach a bodyweight of closer to 70kg before doing so.

Only working sets will be recorded in this journal.

*Sunday 26th October 2014* 

I have not trained in a week due to a bout of gastroenteritis which is clearing.

Morning dry bodyweight: *59.8kg* Usual weight is approximately 63kg.

*BTN Jerk:*

50kg x3.

60kg x5.

65kg x3.

70kg x3. x3.

All personal bests from 50kg onwards.

*Sumo Deadlifts:*

140kg x3.

150kg x2.

160kg x2.

170kg x1.

180kg x1.

190kg x1.

200kg x1. x1.

Chalk used from 140kg onwards.

All personal bests from 170kg onwards for sumo style.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

80kg x2.

85kg x2.

92.5kg x2. Personal best

80kg x6.

BTN Jerks and Sumo deadlifting are unfamiliar exercises, hence the numerous personal bests.

Surprised strength levels haven't dropped considering I lost bodyweight due to recent infection. Was a great pleasure to train again. More progress on the way.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Monday 27th October 2014*

*Front Squats:*

80kg x2.

85kg x2.

92.5kg x1.

97.5kg x2. Personal best x2. x2. x2.

80kg x8.

Clean grip used up to 92.5kg.

*Incline Barbell Press:*

60kg x3.

67.5kg x2.

72.5kg x1.

77.5kg x2. x2. x2. x2.

*Farmers Walk:* (walking pace with dumbbells)

22.5kg for 4 lengths.

*Barbell Curls:*

30kg x3.

35kg x2.

40kg x2. x1. x1.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Test


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

@Muscle Demon can you now see your initial post beginning with the line...

I had my first amateur strongman contest on the 16/5/2014. The event was 'London's Strongest Novice 2013'. Under 90kg category. ?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

A guy called Laurence brown used to do the London comp a few years ago, does he still run it?


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Mingster said:


> @Muscle Demon can you now see your initial post beginning with the line...
> 
> I had my first amateur strongman contest on the 16/5/2014. The event was 'London's Strongest Novice 2013'. Under 90kg category. ?


Yes, now the initial post has reappeared. Thank you for your time in resolving the issue.



big pete said:


> A guy called Laurence brown used to do the London comp a few years ago, does he still run it?


It was the second time the comp was run by Yaman Mustafa. This is the link to it: https://www.facebook.com/events/178744169003114/


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

* Wednesday 29th October 2014 *

*Back Squats:* (Paused)

100kg x2.

105kg x1.

110kg x2. x2. x2. x2.

*Barbell Cleans:*

60kg x3.

70kg x2.

75kg x2. x2.

77.5kg x2. x2.

80kg x2.

65kg x8.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 1st November 2014*

*Back Squats:*

120kg x1.

132.5kg x1.

137.5kg x2. Personal best

Walk out and hold

160kg x1.

170kg x1.

172.5kg x1. Personal best x1.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

80kg x2.

85kg x1.

92.5kg x2. x2.

*Deficit Deadlifts:* (Deficit; standing on two extra mats and a 20kg plate)

140kg x2.

160kg x1.

172.5kg x2. x2.

Normal Deadlift:

172.5kg x2.

Chalk used on sets 140kg+.

For the last set I reverted to deadlifts without a deficit to feel the difference in range of movement. The ROM was drastically shorter yet I was fatigued from recent deficit deadlifts and still proved difficult.

*Farmers Walk:* (walking pace with dumbbells)

22.5kg for 6 lengths. Personal best

Bodyweight is a depleted 60kg. Gastroenteritis lessened but still prevalent and it has become chronic. I feel progress is now starting to wane and soon become stagnant if I don't recover the bodyweight back soon. Commenced antibiotics and sent off samples for testing of pathogens.

Trying to pick up my appetite now.

I have entered an under 80kg strongman competition to be held on the 7th December 2014. I expect myself to reach 66kg at least. Entering this competition will provide renewed focus. Off to eat now.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Nice work mate, keep it up


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice lifts , good luck in your training


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you both. Progress on the way as soon as I get my bodyweight back and more.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Enjoy your training and good luck


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Grunty-Boii said:


> Enjoy your training and good luck


Thank you mate. Training is a great joy.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

In. Looking good


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 4th November 2014*

*Front Squats:*

80kg x2.

85kg x1.

92.5kg x1.

97.5kg x3. Personal best x3. x3.

100kg x1. Personal best x1.

80kg x8.

Clean grip used all weights apart from 97.5kg.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

No disrespect but do they not have a lighter weight category for you to go in? You said you weighd in at 61.9kg but competed in the under 90kg category, you must have been competing against some much bigger guys.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> No disrespect but do they not have a lighter weight category for you to go in? You said you weighd in at 61.9kg but competed in the under 90kg category, you must have been competing against some much bigger guys.


Your comments are not disrespectful at all and quite reasonable. You are right, could say that I had a 30kg bodyweight handicap. This is a strong factor why I placed 15th out of 17 competitors. I didn't mind my placing as it met my expectations and I competed for personal progression. I was really glad to complete all events.

I understand strongman to generally be a sport for larger people and I will certainly need to put a lot more bodyweight on to have any long-term prospects.

I discovered a competition next month which has an under 80kg category and I entered it. I will endeavour to reach 66kg for the contest and it will be great fun and further experience.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 8th November 2014*

Genesis Gym, West London. Strongman events session.

*Log Press:* (small log)

55kg x2.

65kg x1.

70kg x1. Personal best.

75kg x0. x1. Personal best. x0.

65kg x2.

60kg x3.

*Farmers walk:*

45kg/hand x2 Lengths.

55kg/hand x2 Lengths.

75kg/hand x1 Length. Personal best. x1L. x1L. x1L.

Felt I had to vomit at this point, the feeling eased with time.

*Tyre flips:*

100kg x3 easy

300/350kg x0. Couldn't lift it off the ground. Dead weight.

150kg x5. x5. x5.

*Atlas Stone*

90kg x0. Couldn't lift it off the ground. Dead weight.

*Dead Hang Pull-Ups:*

Bodyweight x5.

+12kg chains x6.

+15kg chains x3.

Bodyweight x3.

Chain weight approximate guess.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 11th November 2014*

*Deadlifts:*

160kg x1.

180kg x1.

200kg x1.

210kg x0. To knees and held, I knew lockout was not possible to grind and let it go.

180kg x1. <-- Sumo

Chalk used on sets 140kg+.

*Back Squats:* (Paused)

Working sets:

100kg x2.

105kg x1.

110kg x3. Personal best. x3. x3.

112.5kg x1. Personal best.

Grinding the squats up after a deep long pause felt great. The tremor and firing of the muscles working in unison driving upward.

*Incline Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

75kg x1.

80kg x1. Personal best Second rep failed and ditched.

After a long shift I felt I was not at my physical best yet I was keen to train. Entering the competition has spurred me onwards and mental tenacity has heightened. As I am pushing myself more I am failing lifts more regularly and my fear of failing is being lost which is a compelling attribute.

Eating an abundant amount and bodyweight is almost back to 63kg. It will rise past this point.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 15th November 2014*

*Incline Barbell Press:*

70kg x3.

75kg x1.

80kg x2. Personal best x2.

70kg x6.

*Front Squats:*

80kg x3.

90kg x2.

95kg x1.

100kg x2. Personal best x2. x2. x2.

80kg x10.

Clean grip used all sets.

*Floor to Overhead Press:*

60kg for approximately 10 reps total of singles and doubles. Working on leg drive and powering the bar explosively up. Reps were smooth and powerful with limited hesitation.

*V-bar Cable Pushdowns:*

50kg x8.

60kg x5. x5.

*CGBP:*

60kg x3.

65kg x3.

70kg x3.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 18th November 2014*

*Snatch Deadlifts:*

80kg x3.

90kg x3. x3. x3.

First occasion attempting snatch grip deadlifts. The bar would rise up to hit my groin and felt uncomfortable in general. Will try again.

Chalk used on 90kg sets only.

*BTN Jerks:*

60kg x4.

70kg x2. x2.

72.5kg x2. Personal best. x2.

*Lat Pulldowns:*

130lbs x3.

140lbs x3.

150lbs x3. x3.

*Dead Stop Dumbbell Rows:*

35kg x3.

37.5kg x3.

40kg x3.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

I decided to make an investment and purchased this steel log. It will be a great tool to my training and aid in shoulder pressing power.



*Strength Shop Steel Log*

1.6m in length.

32mm diameter handles.

310mm long, 50mm diameter pins suitable for Olympic plates.

Distance between handles approximately 645mm.

Base weight 47.3kg.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Thursday 20th November 2014*

*Back Squats:*

115kg x3.

125kg x2.

132.5kg x1.

137.5kg x2.

Walk out and hold

160kg x1.

175kg x1. Personal best

180kg x1. Personal best

Slow Negative

150kg x1. Personal best

Planned 145kg negative but misloaded to 150kg. Controlled steady descent.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

80kg x2.

85kg x1.

92.5kg x2. x1.

lift out and hold

100kg x1.

102.5kg x1. Personal best

105kg x1. Personal best

*Overhead Squats:*

25kg x5.

30kg x5.

35kg x3.

30kg x6.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Muscle Demon said:


> *Tuesday 11th November 2014*
> 
> *Deadlifts:*
> 
> ...


That's a strong pull there fella!!


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> That's a strong pull there fella!!


Thank you, I hope to deadlift 210kg at the upcoming contest. It should secure me valuable points as the other events will be my downfall.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Any ideas what the opposition will be Deadlifting in your category?


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Any ideas what the opposition will be Deadlifting in your category?


It is under 80kg category. The opening lift for everybody has to be minimum 180kg. I imagine we will all be around the 200kg mark.

It will be an exciting day.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Muscle Demon said:


> It is under 80kg category. The opening lift for everybody has to be minimum 180kg. I imagine we will all be around the 200kg mark.
> 
> It will be an exciting day.


Oh the thread title confused me.

220kg at under 80kg is a good pull for sure!!


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

I am a short man, so under 90kg will most likely be the prospective category long-term. Unless, I become grossly overweight and lose athleticism which is far from the ideal I am striving towards.

I discovered this amateur under 80kg category which is ideal.


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

That is some serious deadlift numbers, very strong front squat too, well done


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Thursday 20th November 2014*

Second training session today. Trained at home.

*Log Press:* (big log)

47.3kg x3. x3. x3.

52.3kg x2.

55.3kg x2.

59.8kg x2.

62.8kg x2.

64.8kg x1. Personal best x0. 1.

47.3kg x6. x8.

I tested the new log. At first, I struggled to find the correct hand positioning for the best leverage and balance. This log is more bulky and thicker than the smaller 35kg one I tried in the gym, proved difficult to handle.

The difference between my initial and latter sets was significant. Really fun training session. In a few weeks at the competition I have to hit a 80kg log press minimum as the opening lift, which is a daunting task. I have to keep focus on training and eating.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Rod82 said:


> That is some serious deadlift numbers, very strong front squat too, well done


Thank you very much for saying so. There is a lot more work to be done though!


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 22nd November 2014*

Trained at home.

*Log Clean:* (small log)

47.3kg x3.

57.3kg x1. x1.

64.8kg x1. x1.

70.3kg x1. x0 (mind was adrift). x1.

74.8kg x1.

77.8kg x1. Personal best

80.3kg x1. Personal best

82.8kg x0. x1. Personal best

67.3kg x1. x1. x1. x1.

Shoulders were still tight from recent pressing.

Feeling more assured I can manage to log clean 80kg. The press is another matter!

*Reverse Barbell Curls:*

20kg x6.

25kg x6.

28kg x6.

30.5kg x6.

Assistance exercise to the clean motion and bench press for forearm stability.

*Z Barbell Press:*

20kg x8.

25kg x8.

30kg x8.

37.5kg x6.

42.5kg x6.

First time trying this exercise. Not ideal doing it lying under the garden bench and lifting it off the arm rests.

Last set my quads were involuntarily twitching and went in to spasm as they wanted to get involved in to the lift yet were not in a position to do so.

Should only do these in the gym in the future.

Have to soon begrudingly enter a deload period as the competition date encroaches.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

It would drive me mad with a log of such a daft weight, I'd be straight round a welders to well something to make your log weigh an even number!!


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> It would drive me mad with a log of such a daft weight, I'd be straight round a welders to well something to make your log weigh an even number!!


Sometimes I do need to consider and recalculate the weight. Good practice for very basic mathematics  I use my 1.25kg, 1.5kg, 2.5kg plates to great affect in ramping up the weights gradually.

Now I have an idea of my base numbers with this new log I can ramp up the weight with greater margins leading to the workout set.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Just make it 50kg  nice round number


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 25th November 2014*

*Front Squats:*

80kg x3.

87.5kg x3.

95kg x1.

100kg x3. Personal best x3. x3.

102.5kg x1. Personal best x1.

Clean grip used all sets.

*Deficit Romanian Deadlifts:*

40kg x6. x6.

*Z Barbell Press:*

30kg x6.

40kg x6.

45kg x5. Personal best

47.5kg x3. Personal best x3. x3.

*Poundstone Twists:*

Two 10kg plates x 7 rotations. x 6 rot. x5 rot. x6 rot.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 29th November 2014*

Genesis Gym, West London. Strongman events session.

*Log Press:* (small log)

55kg x3.

65kg x2.

75kg x1.

77.5kg x1. Personal best

80kg x0. Left arm didn't lock out, was very close.

Log Clean:

82.5kg x2.

85kg x1. Personal best

87.5kg x1. Personal best

90kg x1. Personal best

*Yoke:*

60kg x2 Lengths.

100kg x1 Length. x1 L.

140kg x1/2 length. Personal best x1/2 L. x1 L. Personal best

*Front Squats:*

80kg x3.

90kg x3.

95kg x1.

102.5kg x2. Personal best x2. x2. x2.

*Conventional Deadlifts:*

140kg x2.

160kg x1.

180kg x1.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Muscle Demon said:


> *Saturday 29th November 2014*
> 
> Genesis Gym, West London. Strongman events session.
> 
> ...


Do you not think your deadlifts are incredibly low volume? What are your DL personal bests?


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Do you not think your deadlifts are incredibly low volume? What are your DL personal bests?


I only include my working sets in my training journal. The sets that matter.

I was fatigued and just quick pull with the 180kg to assure in my mind that I can do it as the opening weight of the competition next week. In my view deadlifts should be done with low volume.

I have two British records in the WPC for deadlift:

190kg at 52kg. with belt

205kg at 59kg. with belt

Hoping for 210kg with no belt next week. Let's see.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Muscle Demon said:


> I only include my working sets in my training journal. The sets that matter.
> 
> I was fatigued and just quick pull with the 180kg to assure in my mind that I can do it as the opening weight of the competition next week. In my view deadlifts should be done with low volume.
> 
> ...


205 @59 and your only aiming for 210? 205 at that weight is a hell of a pull mate! I managed 151 @62 and thought that was good haha


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 2nd December 2014*

*Front Squats:*

80kg x3.

90kg x3.

97.5kg x1.

102.5kg x3. Personal best x3. x3.

105kg x1. Personal best x1.

82.5kg x8.

*Incline Barbell Press:*

70kg x5.

75kg x2.

80kg x2. x2. x2. x2.

Gratifyingly managed 80kg x2 for all four sets and can progress. I believe my overall pressing ability is increasing.

*Z Barbell Press:*

30kg x3

40kg x3.

45kg x2.

50kg x2. Personal best x2. x2. x2.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Wednesday 3rd December 2014*

*V-Bar Cable Pushdowns:*

45kg x8.

50kg x8.

*Rope Cable Pushdowns:*

10kg x8. x8.

*CGBP:*

70kg x3.

75kg x3.

60kg x6.

*Seated Dumbbell Extensions:*

20kg x8.

25kg x8.

*Rope Cable Pushdowns:*

10kg x10.

12.5kg x10. x10.

*Reverse grip Barbell Press:*

40kg x6.

50kg x6.

*Dips:*

Bodyweight x10.

I find training the triceps directly displeasureable and my elbows tend to feel spurned. Although, it was necessary as I really want that 80kg log press and achieving it would give me the greatest satisfaction from attending the competition.

Now a few days to rejuvenate until time comes of the trial by fire of the competition. Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Sunday 7th December 2014*

The Arnold's Qualifier 2015. Under 80kg.

Weighed in at 60.1kg

Event one

*Max Log press:* (big log)

80kg x0. x0. Cleaned the weight easily enough, the press was weak.

70kg x1. x1. This weight during the warm-up which was a Personal best.

I didn't consider or comprehend leading to the contest that I have been training mainly with a small log and what a difference the larger diameter of the log at the event made.

Event two

*Max Deadlift:*

180kg x1.

200kg x1.

220kg x0. Held above knees. Knew I wouldn't be able to lock-out so I let it go.

It was last man standing deadlift, increasing in increments of 20kg. If I had a choice 210kg would have been selected and it's quite possible I would have had a personal best here. I can get it in the gym at some point perhaps.

Event three

*Tyre Flip:*

300kg x0

Despite not managing a single flip of the tyre I was really glad as I managed to stand up with it to chest level which was a surprise as I expected to not get it off the ground. I tried to drive and press against the tyre but its sheer weight was overwhelming.

Event four

*Farmers Walk:*

100kg per hand for 20 meters Personal best

The course length was 40 meters. I dropped the implements 4-5 times leading up to the 20meter mark. Was really pleased with this considering I had only carried 75kg p/hand previously.

Event five

*Carry and Load Medley:*

Three 75kg tyres carried and loaded on to a barrel.

This event was the most difficult. It was a struggle to carry the tyre the 20 meters and then difficult to load it to the barrel. Lots of spectators were shouting wildly with encouragement and it helped pushed me to do it. I really wanted to give up after the second tyre.

Following the event I had laboured breathing, once the regular breathing pattern returned I felt nauseous and I vomited.

Was a really great day and I was in awe of the other competitors who completely dominated me. My ego is free and I find it positive to be last as it provides monumentous aspiration to improve. I enjoyed feeling more alive through pushing physical limits and feeling pain.

Alcohol, bar, no sleep, strongman competition. Despite coming last place I managed to get personal bests. I am not fulfilling prospective long-term potential through my exuberant manner, however extending yourself to people is more important in order to expand.

I evermore learn to take this quotation to heart; 'Realise deeply, that the present moment is all you will ever have' - Eckhart Tolle


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done on the comp .

big logs are 10x better than smaller ones .

if strongman is the real goal then i`d seriously look at you training as you do stuff that doesnt really help strongman events .


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> well done on the comp .
> 
> big logs are 10x better than smaller ones .
> 
> if strongman is the real goal then i`d seriously look at you training as you do stuff that doesnt really help strongman events .


Thank you for mentioning that. Is their any exercise in particular that you notice I do, which doesn't contribute to strongman events?

I discovered at the competition that sumo style deadlifts are not permitted in strongman therefore I will focus on conventional deadlifting.

Still adapting and learning, which is joyful.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Muscle Demon said:


> Thank you for mentioning that. Is their any exercise in particular that you notice I do, which doesn't contribute to strongman events?
> 
> I discovered at the competition that sumo style deadlifts are not permitted in strongman therefore I will focus on conventional deadlifting.
> 
> Still adapting and learning, which is joyful.


barbell bench , curls and probably more ive not seen .

each lift needs to be a useful carry over to SM , twice ive seen an incline bench in SM , first was in the britains mid 90`s leaning back incline pressing a log but stood up 2nd time was in a low level regional comp but it was an axle incline bench press .

i`ll dig out a routine i had a lot of success with .


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

I recently read this paragraph written by Kalle Beck who is an American competitive strongman.

"One of the most confusing often given advice in Strength Sports to me comes to diet when people just mention "eat a lot" I always say you should track your food and eat to your needs. I had a message earlier this week asking me "why is tracking calories so damn important? Which I replied. "Why is tracking what weight you lifted important?" If you don't add it up and keep track you have no frame of reference. Did you eat a lot today? Did you eat too much fat and not enough carbs? How can you know if you don't track? The same goes for your weights. If you just came in and blindly lifted a weight how would you know if you are getting stronger or not? You will never know where to go if you don't know what you are currently doing so track your calories!"

It has inspired to commence an online food log and track calories. I will not be fanatical about this and not do it everyday. Understanding general calorific intake will serve to comprehend a negative or positive balance. This will direct dietary requirements in pursuit of progress.

Initial changes to be made following the competition:


May start experimenting with wearing a belt during key compound movements, however only on top sets. I never wear a belt and wonder if it will be restricting or provide noticeable lumbar support.

Ditching Sumo deadlifts. I discovered recently that sumo style is not permitted at strongman competitions. Conventional only now.

Putting more emphasis on incline barbell pressing and will relegate the flat press.

Direct focused training on abdominal and erector spinae necessary.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Here is the start of a new training cycle following the recent strongman competition.

I have given myself the following immediate targets to strive for before the end of January 2015: No belts or wraps will be used


 Front Squat 110kg x1.

 Back Squat 140kg x2.

 Incline Barbell Press 85kg x1.

 BTN Jerk 77.5kg x2.

 Strict Barbell Press 70kg x2.

 Log Press (Big log) 72.5kg x1.

 Barbell Clean 85kg x2.

 Deficit Conventional Deadlifts 185kg x3.


*Thursday 11th December 2014*

Afternoon training

*BTN Jerks:*

60kg x3.

70kg x2.

72.5kg x2. x3.

*Front Squats:*

80kg x3.

92.5kg x3.

100kg x1. x1.

105kg x2. Personal best x2. x1 (2nd rep ditched).

80kg x3.

My top set effort margins were too close and was apprehensive with selecting grip. In future I will stick with the crossed arm grip and ramp weights more efficiently.

105kg for four sets of two will happen very soon.

*Incline Barbell Press:*

70kg x3.

75kg x1.

80kg x2.

70kg x3.

*Dips:*

Bodyweight x6.

5kg x6.

10g x6. x3.

15kg x3. x3. x3.

------------------------------------------

Evening training at home

*Log Press:* (Big log)

47.3kg x5. x2. - Belt on second set

55.3kg x2.

62.8kg x2. x1.

57.3kg x2. x1.

47.3kg x1.

The belt felt cumbersome and took away my flexibility during the clean motion.

Log pressing was very bad yet I was fatigued to begin with and it was possibly not wise to train. Looking forward to further practice.

Total calories consumed:

*3,500*


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Monday 15th December 2014*

*Conventional Deadlift:*

150kg x1.

180kg x0. x0.

Disaster. I had expectations to do a typically easy 180kg x1 and then go upwards of 190kg with a belt. Even the 130kg usual warm-up was lacking drive.

Yes, I had a rather active and stimulating weekend lacking complete sleep and nutrition. However, usually in my most zombie states this lift would be easy. Disappointed with myself but another physical factor was the max deadlift contest last week.

An idea I have is to lay off regular deadlifts completely for a while (barring deficit and snatch versions deadlifts) and now just focus on developing core and the back directly.

*Front Squats:* (Crossed grip)

80kg x3.

100kg x1.

105kg x2. x2. x2. x2.

100kg x2. - belt

*Poundstone Twists:*

Two 10kg plates x 8 rotations. Personal best

Two 15kg plates x 4 rotations. Personal best x4 rots.

*Hanging Knee Raises:*

Bodyweight x8. x8.

*Decline Sit-ups:* (Decline 4 holes)

Bodyweight x5.

2.5kg x5.

5kg x5.

*Overhead Squats:*

20kg x5.

25kg x5.

30kg x5.

Total calories consumed:

*3,300*

Tomorrow I would like to consume 3,800kcal+


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Pictures from recent competition:

80kg Log press. No lockout.



Max deadlift contest, increments of 20kg. 180kg deadlift here. Followed by 200kg. Next lift was 220kg which I got above knees and couldn't lock out.

Trousers pulled up like a total gangster, yo.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Wednesday 17th December 2014*

*Strict Barbell Press:*

50kg x1.

60kg x3.

65kg x2.

67.5kg x0.

65kg x1. (2nd rep failed).

50kg x6.

Whilst I am confident to say I am stronger at pressing overall, I was overeager by going straight to my previous max strict pressing without consideration that I haven't trained this exercise specifically for a long duration.

*Incline Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

75kg x1. x2. - 2nd set with wrist wraps.

80kg x3. Personal best x3. x3. - Last two sets with wrist wraps

82.5kg x1. Personal best x1. - Wrist wraps.

Really pleased with progress. I tried using my old frayed wrist wraps and I feel it was a suitable aid. Onwards for this exercise, I will utilise wrist wraps from a weight of 75kg upwards.

*Front Squats:* (crossed grip)

80kg x3.

90kg x1.

100kg x1.

105kg x3. Personal best x1 (2nd rep ditched).

90kg x3.

60kg x6. x6.

I front squatted two days ago so it was too soon to go for three sets of three reps. Still glad to go for it and repetition will help acclimation to higher weights.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 16/12/2014*

Total calories consumed:

*3,354*

*Wednesday 17/12/2014*

Total calories consumed:

*4,062* Personal best

Perhaps pedantic to mark calories consumed as a PB yet I recognise now how pertinent they are to record and monitor progress just as one would record their training.

I am not used to eating so much, although I notice my appetite has picked up in general.

Today I feel slumberous and trying to keep up the consistency of the calories.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Just an example of how I hit 4k before I leave work at 5


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey Dave,

I didn't realise Olive oil had such a bounty of calories. I have started to add one tablespoon in the morning and another in the evening to my diet. Thank you for sharing your diet.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Friday 19th December 2014*

*BTN Jerks:*

60kg x3.

65kg x1.

70kg x2.

75kg x2. Personal best x2.

60kg x5.

I only realised now that the 75kg BTN Jerk was a PB. It would have been more daunting had I known at the time. Getting more comfortable with this exercise now.

*Back Squats:*

100kg x3.

115kg x2.

125kg x1.

130kg x1. - Belt

137.5kg x1. - Belt

142.5kg x1. - Belt

150kg x1. - Belt & Knee Wraps

Walk out and hold

170kg x1.

180kg x1.

185kg x1. Personal best

Slow Negative

150kg x1.

*Poundstone Twists:*

Two 10kg plates x 10 rotations. Personal best

Two 15kg plates x 4 rotations.

*Hanging Knee Raises:*

Bodyweight x10. x10. x10.

*Decline Sit-ups:* (Decline 4 holes)

2.5kg x5. x5. x5. x5.

*Dumbbell Side-bends:*

20kg x8. x8.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Monday 22nd December 2014*

*Deficit (2") Conventional Deadlift:*

140kg x2.

160kg x2. x2.

Chalk used 160kg only. Comfortable reps, took it easy as have not done this exercise in a while.

*Snatch grip Deadlifts:*

80kg x3.

90kg x2. x2.

*Incline Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

77.5kg x1. - Wrist wraps

82.5kg x2. Personal best x2. x2. x2. - Wrist wraps

65kg x6. - Paused

Every second rep on all sets with the 82.5kg was a grind. It was a poor idea to train deadlifts/back before horizontal pushing.

*Lat Pulldowns:*

140lbs x3.

150lbs x3.

160lbs x2. Personal best x2.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 27th December 2014*

*Deficit (2") Conventional Deadlift:*

140kg x2.

160kg x2.

165kg x2. x2.

Chalk used 160kg+ only.

*BTN Jerks:*

60kg x3.

70kg x1.

75kg x1.

77.5kg x2. Personal best x2.

62.5kg x3.

Wanted more reps on the last set but my shoulders were tight, felt compromised and instinctively stopped.

*Back Squats:*

100kg x3. - Paused

110kg x3. x3.

All sets paused until 110kg. Wanted to go heavier but I was on the platform with no safety as some guy was taking excessively long with the squat rack whilst doing awful above parallel reps.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

80kg x3.

85kg x3. - Wrist wraps

60kg x12.

*Flat Dumbbell Press:*

22.5kg x10.

Not monitoring calories intake at the moment as I become lost in the festivities. Will start tracking calories again in the new year.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Muscle Demon said:


> Pictures from recent competition:
> 
> 80kg Log press. No lockout.
> 
> ...


In the second photo, the guy behind you with red socks pulled up high, I remember seeing him compete at Merseysides Strongest in 2013 I think, anihalated everyone in the deadlift from what I recall.





 - 9:09


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

BoxerJay said:


> In the second photo, the guy behind you with red socks pulled up high, I remember seeing him compete at Merseysides Strongest in 2013 I think, anihalated everyone in the deadlift from what I recall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's Luke Davies. Met him for the first time at this event, although had followed videos of him online. He competed in the under 105kg class that day. During the last event which was a Carry and Load Medley he ended up breaking a bone(s) in his foot as he dropped a 100kg stone which rebounded on to it. He won his class, like a boss.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Muscle Demon said:


> Yes, that's Luke Davies. Met him for the first time at this event, although had followed videos of him online. He competed in the under 105kg class that day. During the last event which was a Carry and Load Medley he ended up breaking a bone(s) in his foot as he dropped 100kg stone on to it. He won his class, like a boss.


Hurts just reading that! - Not surprised he won though, guy is mega strong.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Monday 29th December 2014*

Trained at home

*Strict Barbell Press:*

55kg x1. - Light belt

60kg x2. - Light belt

63kg x2. - Light belt & wrist wraps

65kg x2. - Light belt & wrist wraps.

67.5kg x2. - Light belt & wrist wraps

68kg x1. - Light belt & wrist wraps. Personal best

50kg x8.

40kg x15.

Aiming for 70kg x2 strict before the end of January 2015.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 30th December 2014*

*Deficit (3") Conventional Deadlift:*

140kg x2.

160kg x1.

165kg x3.

170kg x1.

Chalk used 160kg+ only. Deadlifts picking up again. Felt easier than last weeks 160kg x2, x2, working sets. Held the last rep 165kg and 170kg sets at the top for approximately 30 seconds until I had enough.

*Barbell Cleans:*

60kg x2.

65kg x1.

70kg x1.

75kg x1.

80kg x1.

82.5kg x0.

I had considered that barbell cleans immediately after deficit deadlifts would not be wise but I thought I could hit a PB despite this and continued anyway. How foolish and arrogant of me. Unproductive exercise choice.

*Back Squats:*

100kg x2.

110kg x1.

120kg x1.

130kg x1.

140kg x1. x1. - Belt

120kg x8. - Belt

100kg x8.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You got any comps lined up your gonna enter in 2015 yet mate?


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> You got any comps lined up your gonna enter in 2015 yet mate?


I am doing a raw powerlifting contest in two weeks. Placing's will be decided by Wilks formula (bodyweight to total lifted ratio) so I stand a good chance of doing very well. However, I have to consider long-term which will be amateur strongman and will continue trying to put on bodyweight anyway. Just turning up for a fun competition and will treat it like a training session.

Strongman comps specifically I haven't discovered any in my capability yet but I am sure I will get involved in some eventually. I will do less event training now and focusing on getting my base strength up on the basic exercises.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Wednesday 31st December 2014*

Trained at home

*Poundstone Twists:*

Two 10kg plates x 6 rotations. x6 rots. x6 rots. x6 rots.

*Hanging Knee Raises:*

Bodyweight x8. x8. x8.

*Plank:*

10kg on back x1 minute. x1 min.

*Plate Side-bends:*

20kg x6. x6. x6.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 3rd January 2015*

Trained at home

*Strict Barbell Press:*

55kg x1.

60kg x1.

63kg x1. - Light belt.

68kg x1. x1 (2nd rep failed). x0. - Light belt & wrist wraps.

52.5kg x8. - Light belt.

42.5kg x16.

Shouldn't have gone for the second rep on the second set of 68kg and reserved efforts for the 3rd set single. Two total reps of 68kg now, building it up.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Sunday 4th January 2014*

*Deficit (3") Conventional Deadlift:*

140kg x1.

160kg x1.

170kg x2.

140kg x3.

Chalk used 160kg+ only. Wanted 170kg x2 for a double. Weak today, limited drive off the floor.

*BTN Jerks:*

60kg x3. x3.

Shoulders strained from yesterday evenings strict pressing.

*Back Squats:*

100kg x1. x2. x3. x4. x5. x6. x7.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

80kg x1.

90kg x1. - Wrist wraps

95kg x1. - Wrist wraps Personal best

lift out and hold

105kg x1. - Wrist wraps

110kg x1. Personal best x1. - Wrist wraps both sets.

*Hyper-extensions:*

10kg x10.

15kg x10. x10.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

After a lazy Christmas and New year of under eating and letting myself go I have began to monitor calorie intake again. Will only post the entire weeks eating each time. I will try not to be too fanatical about this, otherwise I will lose the joy of eating and don't want it all to become tedious.

Total calories consumed:

*Friday 2/1/2015*

*3,246*

*Saturday 3/1/2015*

*2,978*

*Sunday 4/1/2015*

*4,126* Personal best


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Wednesday 7th January 2015*

*BTN Jerks:*

60kg x2.

65kg x1.

70kg x1.

77.5kg x3. Personal best

80kg x1. Personal best x1.

62.5kg x5.

*Back Squats:*

100kg x2.

110kg x1.

120kg x1.

130kg x1.

142.5kg x1. x1. - Belt

152.5kg x1. Personal best- Belt & Knee wraps

Walk out and hold

170kg x1.

182.5kg x1.

Slow Negative

152.5kg x1. Personal best

*Flat Barbell Press:*

80kg x1.

90kg x1. - Wrist wraps

97.5kg x1. Personal best x0. - Wrist wraps

80kg x5.

60kg x4 fast x4 paused.

Second set with 97.5kg I doubted myself and then lost focus, in turn lost the line to press from. Had to ditch the weight and sit up with it. I forgot to do static holds and now cursed at the screen.

*Seated Cable Rows:* (Medium grip)

52.5kg x8. x8.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Sunday 11th January 2015*

Commando Temple, London. Raw Powerlifting contest.

*Bodyweight:* 61.1kg.

*Squat*

First attempt: 140kg. Good lift. - Belt

Second attempt: 150kg. Good lift. - Belt & knee wraps

Third attempt: 155kg Good lift. - Belt & knee wraps *Personal best.*

*Bench Press:*

First attempt: 92.5kg Good lift. - Wrist wraps.

Second attempt: 97.5kg. Fail. - Wrist wraps.

Third attempt: Passed.

*Deadlift:*

First attempt: 195kg. Good lift.

Second attempt: 207.5kg. Good lift. *Personal best.*

Third attempt: 212.5kg. Good lift. *Personal best.*

Fourth Attempt: 220kg. Good lift. *Personal best.*

Belt & chalk used all lifts.

This is the first time I wore a belt for deadlifting in years and it did help significantly. 15kg added to personal best.

*Total:* 467.5kg. *Personal Best.*

Lifts presented in video 212.5.kg and 220kg. Followed by presentation. I was awarded best male lifter.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Some great lifts compared to your bodyweight there mate! Makes me feel fat and weak haha


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Some great lifts compared to your bodyweight there mate! Makes me feel fat and weak haha


Thank you! Prefer to not have a good strength to size ratio and just get bigger and stronger overall. Now is the time to take a step back, reevaluate and improve.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Wednesday 14th January 2015*

*BTN Jerks:*

60kg x2.

65kg x1.

70kg x1.

75kg x1.

80kg x2. *Personal best * x2.

*Back Squats:*

90kg x1. x2. x3. x4. x5. x6. x7. x8. x9. x10.

Very fatigued after, depleted all reserve for subsequent exercises.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x4.

70kg x2.

80kg x2. x2.

Stopped thumbless grip and changed to regular grip for pressing. Really don't like it but I need to adapt to regular grip for sake of powerlifting rules. This new grip style placed some stress on my thumb joint and wrists, will adapt to the change with time. Brought the weight down and a new cycle begins. I will do less volume on working sets which will allow more regular training for faster yet steady progression.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

how the hell can you lift that at your weight! insane bro well done


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

View attachment 164376


220kg at 61.1kg


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Total calories consumed:

*Tuesday 13/1/2015*

*2,974*

*Wednesday 14/1/2015*

*3,642*

*Sunday 15/1/2015*

*3,299*

Need to aim for upwards of 4000 calories per day.

Off to Sweden in the early hours.

Will capture alluring Viking women, ravage a hog roast against the warmth of a searing fire whilst swigging beer. Feeling the fresh crisp air of the wind caress my face under the blissful serenity of the stars. I also have a really strong primitive desire to run naked in the snow!


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 20th January 2015*

*Conventional Deficit (15kg plates) Deadlifts:*

140kg x2.

150kg x2.

Chalk used 140kg plus only.

*Front Squats:*

80kg x2.

90kg x2.

100kg x2. x2. x2.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x5.

70kg x2.

80kg x3.

82.5kg x1. x1.

Experimented with technique. Brought hands two inches out and lowered bar further down the torso. I did feel further chest involvement. The ROM was reduced and lifts were fairly comfortable.

*Z Barbell Press:*

40kg x2.

45kg x2.

50kg x2. x2.

Lacking energy as post holiday recovery period. Satisfying workout.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Thursday 22nd January 2015*

*Lat Pulldowns:*

130lbs x3.

140lbs x2.

150lbs x2. x2.

*Safety bar Squats:* (SS bar is heavier although counting it as a standard bar)

80kg x3.

100kg x3. x3. x3.

More difficult than I anticipated. Focused on keeping upright and felt a more concentrated drive through the quads.

*Conventional Deficit (15kg plates) Deadlifts:*

140kg x1.

150kg x3.

152.5kg x1. x1.

Chalk used 140kg plus only.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

80kg x1.

82.5kg x2. x2.

*Romanian Deadlifts:*

30kg x5.

40kg x5. x5. x5.

Slight error in beginning with pulldowns as I felt the strain of the lats during deadlifts and bench pressing.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 24th January 2015*

*Conventional Deadlifts:*

140kg x2.

160kg x2.

175kg x1.

190kg x1. - Belt

Chalk used 160kg+ only.

*Front Squats:*

80kg x3.

90kg x1.

100kg x1.

102.5kg x2. x2.

*Strict Barbell Press:* (Off rack)

57.5kg x1.

62.5kg x1.

67.5kg x1. - Wrist wraps

Took weight off the rack as I was not in a strong position to power clean following deadlifts. Felt I had less control because I am used to cleaning the weight.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

77.5kg x1.

82.5kg x3.

85kg x1. x1.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Some awesome sessions going on in here mate


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Some awesome sessions going on in here mate


Agreed.

I don't post much but keep a close eye.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I don't post much but keep a close eye.


Thank you both. The sessions could always be better, seeking improvement.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 27th January 2015*

*Safety bar Squats:* (SS bar is heavier although counting it as a standard bar)

80kg x3.

100kg x3.

105kg x3. *Personal best *

107.5kg x3. *Personal best *

*Flat Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

80kg x1.

85kg x2. x2. x2.

*Z Barbell Press:*

40kg x3.

45kg x2.

50kg x1.

52.5kg x2. *Personal best* x2.

Holding the weight at the lockout for a prolonged time and my quads started to cramp at the last set because they wanted to get involved in the lift. Cramp dissipated after a short time.

*Lat Pulldowns:* (medium pronated grip)

130lbs x3.

140lbs x1.

150lbs x3. x3.

*Seated Cable Rows:* (medium pronated grip)

45kg x6.

52.5kg x3.

60kg x3. *Personal best * x3.

Back is stronger, I feel a strong latissimus dorsi contraction during Pulldowns and the exercise becomes easier.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You got a set training plan or just wing it each session?


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> You got a set training plan or just wing it each session?


I stopped following programmes and muscle group splitting.

My training plan is only set in the sense that I pick which exercise I plan to do before the session. This way I can get excited and comprehend and visualise my target weights. I make sure I am training the particular exercise fairly consistently otherwise you lose your connection and progress with it.

Focusing on improving lifting ability in compound movements and train whatever I feel like. Training is a lot more enjoyable when you don't follow a rigid plan and revel in the freedom. Rather a programme telling me what to do, I tell myself what I want to do and it is joyous rather than regimented.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

I have been doing building work all week and today I did not have the chance to eat as much and was in the mud and cold all day. Reserving next training session for Saturday morning.

I will make sure to eat a plentiful amount now to compensate for not training today.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 31st January 2015*

*Flat Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

80kg x1.

85kg x3.

87.5kg x1.

*Front Squats:* (Crossed grip)

80kg x3.

95kg x1.

102.5kg x3.

105kg x1. x1.

*Z Barbell Press:*

40kg x4.

45kg x2.

52.5kg x3. *Personal best*

55kg x1. *Personal best*

*Safety bar Squats:* (SS bar is heavier although counting it as a standard bar)

80kg x3.

100kg x3.

105kg x2.

110kg x2. *Personal best * x2.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Muscle Demon said:


> Here is the start of a new training cycle following the recent strongman competition.
> 
> I have given myself the following immediate targets to strive for before the end of January 2015: No belts or wraps will be used
> 
> ...


I previously posted the above. I have not focused on these targets as the only one I managed to reach were the BTN Jerks with a PB thus far of 80kg x2.

I will not set any more specific targets as it forces a stagnated direction.

Making sure progress and improvements happen in general.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

What do you weigh atm?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Good work mate, very motivating

ps have some reps


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> What do you weigh atm?


Approximately 61-62kg. I would like to compete at the GPC European Championships this year so my aim is to reach 68kg and weigh in for the 67.5kg raw open category.



Ken Hutchinson said:


> Good work mate, very motivating
> 
> ps have some reps


Thank you very much, the reps themselves are not important although the significance is the thought of granting them.

I appreciate the positivity yet feel free to criticise my training as well if necessary.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Some impressive lifts for 30% less BW than my chubby self 

Your natty are you not?


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Some impressive lifts for 30% less BW than my chubby self
> 
> Your natty are you not?


When I was 17/18 years of age (now 29) inpatient and full of excitement I did a cycle of Dianabol and haven't taken any ergogenic aids since. I would be open to consideration in the future. I am steadily improving and need to improve my ability to eat a greater amount so no need for extra artificial hormones at the present.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Muscle Demon said:


> When I was 17/18 years of age (now 29) inpatient and full of excitement I did a cycle of Dianabol and haven't taken any ergogenic aids since. I would be open to consideration in the future. I am steadily improving and need to improve my ability to eat a greater amount so no need for extra artificial hormones at the present.


Carry on natty I say  your a great example of what can be achieved naturally. I'm 86kg, on loads of gear and am only lifting marginally heavier, you've great power to weight ratio.

Competition wise I do think your putting yourself at a large disadvantage but I'm equality very interested to see how you progress and rank against competitors I'd guess are using.

I'll keep watching


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Monday 2nd February 2015*

*Safety bar Squats:* (SS bar is heavier although counting it as a standard bar)

80kg x3.

100kg x3.

105kg x1.

110kg x2.

115kg x2. *Personal best *

117.5kg x1. *Personal best * x1. x1.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

80kg x1.

87.5kg x Six singles.

*Conventional Deficit Deadlifts:* (Deficit; standing on extra mat and one 20kg plate)

140kg x2.

160kg x1.

170kg x2.

175kg x1.

120kg x10.

Chalk used from 160kg onwards.

I feel I have more power and control setting up the deficit this way rather than using 15kg plates.

I have recently understood to treat the deadlift as more of a push rather than a pull and today I was more mentally conscious of my feet and legs driving in to the ground as I hoisted the weight off the ground. Felt more powerful.

*Strict Barbell Press:* (Off rack)

60kg x2.

61.25kg x2. Mis-loaded.

62.5kg x2. x2.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Total calories consumed:

*Sunday 1/2/2015*

*3,130*

*Monday 2/2/2015*

*3,216*

*Tuesday 3/2/2015*

*3,397*

*Wednesday 4/2/2015*

*1500* (Approximately).

I was doing well with calories recently until my vice of chasing girls and alcohol happened and the next day I missed training and was low on calories. Cool girl with potential but I need to focus on self-development and stop being excessive. Need to learn to care less about women yet it's difficult to fight the human condition.

*Thursday 5th February 2015*

*Front Squats:* (Crossed grip)

80kg x2.

90kg x1.

100kg x1.

105kg x2. x2.

80kg x8.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

82.5kg x1.

87.5kg x2. x2. x2.

70kg x6.

*Flat Dumbbell Press:*

20kg x20.

*Lat Pulldowns:* (medium pronated grip)

120lbs x3.

140lbs x1.

150lbs x4. x4.

*Decline Sit-ups:* (Decline 4 holes)

Bodyweight x5.

5kg x3. x3. x3.

*Dumbbell Side-bends:*

20kg x6. x6.

Approaching front squat personal bests very soon.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 7th February 2015*

*Z Barbell Press:*

40kg x3.

47.5kg x1.

55kg x2. *Personal best* x2.

42.5kg x12.

*Back Box Squats:*

100kg x3.

115kg x2.

125kg x1.

130kg x2.

135kg x2. *Personal best *

140kg x1. *Personal best *

142.5kg x1. *Personal best *

I have not squatted to a box in six months. Ten kilogram PB.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

80kg x1.

87.5kg x3.

90kg x1. x1.

*Conventional Deficit Deadlifts:* (Deficit; standing on extra mat and one 20kg plate)

140kg x2.

160kg x1.

172.5kg x1.

Chalk used 160kg+ only.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 10th February 2015*

I had an extravagant and mischievous Saturday night and have only returned to a vestige of life today. Met wonderful people and shared some select moments which I will fasten to memory. It was all worth it but I really must get better at declining offers of alcohol because of its impact on our frail mortal shells and know that joy and mirth can be extended without intoxication as well.

I had very limited mental will power and drive during training and I did not have much muscle-mind connection. I just went through the well ingrained physical motions so I was very pleased with this training session considering.

*Safety bar Squats:* (SS bar is heavier although counting it as a standard bar)

80kg x3.

100kg x3.

110kg x2.

115kg x1.

120kg x1. *Personal best * x1. x1.

90kg x8.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

80kg x2.

85kg x2.

90kg x2. x2.

70kg x6.

Used wider grip and spread legs out with soles of feet flat bracing on ground. Felt ok. Still not sure on technique so the experimentations continue.

*Strict Barbell Press:* (Off rack)

60kg x2. x2. 2.

*Hanging Knee Raises:*

Bodyweight x6. x6. x6.

*Decline Sit-ups:* (Decline 4 holes)

5kg x5. x5. x5.

*Dumbbell Side-bends:*

22.5kg x6. x6.

*Barbell Hyperextensions:*

20kg x8. x8. x8.

First time using this variation. Felt these were more difficult than the equivalent of holding a plate in arms. All hyperextended from a deadstop off the floor.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Thursday 12th February 2015*

*Front Squat:* (Crossed grip)

80kg x3.

90kg x2.

100kg x1.

105kg x3.

107.5kg x2. *Personal best*

*Flat Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

80kg x1.

85kg x1.

90kg x3. x3.

92.5kg x1.

90kg x1. - Paused

80kg x4. - Paused

*Conventional Deficit Deadlifts:* (Deficit; standing on extra mat and one 20kg plate)

140kg x2.

160kg x1.

170kg x4.

140kg x8.

Chalk used 160kg+ only.

Bodyweight after training: 61.5kg. I wanted to monitor dry bodyweight upon waking yet forgot in my misty haze.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 14th February 2015*

*Safety bar Squats:* (SS bar is heavier although counting it as a standard bar)

80kg x3.

100kg x3.

110kg x1.

120kg x2. *Personal best*

122.5kg x3. - Belt *Personal best*

*Flat Barbell Press:*

80kg x2.

85kg x1.

90kg x5. x4.

*Strict Barbell Press:* (Off rack)

50kg x2.

60kg x1.

65kg x1. x1. - Belt


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Total calories consumed:

*Wednesday 11/2/2015*

*3,049*

*Thursday 12/2/2015*

*3,392*

*Friday 13/2/2015*

*4,106*

*Saturday 14/2/2015*

*2,761*

*Sunday 15/2/2015*

*1500* (Approximately).

Sunday calories low whilst in my apathetic state due to intoxication from alcohol. I am getting better at declining further alcohol intake on nights out but something I am conscious of that I really need to improve. Need to limit my intake to two-three pints of beer maximum.

I can still extend to people and create memories which is more important than a narrow focus on training but I can do so also without being capricious and gluttonous.

Overall I am ingesting more calories and training is gaining momentum.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 17th February 2015*

*Safety bar Squats:* (SS bar is heavier although counting it as a standard bar)

80kg x3.

100kg x3.

110kg x1.

120kg x1.

125kg x2. - Belt *Personal best*

127.5kg x1. - Belt *Personal best*

130kg x1. - Belt *Personal best* x1. x1.

115kg x5.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

80kg x2.

85kg x1.

90kg x4. x4. x4.

80kg x2. x3. - Paused

*Floor Press:*

60kg x5.

65kg x5.

70kg x5. *Personal best*

72.5kg x5. *Personal best*

75kg x5. *Personal best*

*BTN Jerks:*

60kg x2.

70kg x2.

80kg x0 - Failed lockout twice

75kg x3.

60kg x6.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Thursday 19th February 2015*

*Front Squat:* (Crossed grip)

80kg x3.

90kg x2.

100kg x1.

102.5kg x1.

105kg x1.

107.5kg x Six singles.

82.5kg x6.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

80kg x1.

87.5kg x1.

92.5kg x2.

*Bench Rack Lockouts:*

Low-Mid range

60kg x3.

80kg x3.

Top range

60kg x3.

80kg x5.

*Lat Pulldowns:*

120lbs x4.

140lbs x3.

150lbs x1.

160lbs x2. x2. x2.

*Seated Cable Rows:*

52.5kg x3

60kg x3. x3. x3. x3.

Felt chest was weak and sore, was conscious of it. May forego bench pressing on the next session to let it heal.

Got home and before a bath I stepped on the scales to discover 60.4kg  Off to eat.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 21st February 2015*

*Back Box Squats:* (Low & Paused)

100kg x3.

120kg x3.

130kg x2.

140kg x1.

145kg x2. - Belt *Personal best *

147.5kg x1. - Belt *Personal best *

140kg x3. - Belt & Knee Wraps

120kg x6. - Belt

First time using knee wraps during box squats. I was hesitant in using them, hence I went down to 140kg again to test. Went ok, next time I can be more assertive in using knee wraps with heavier weight.

*Strict Barbell Press:* (Off rack)

60kg x2. x2. x2. x2. x3.

*Romanian Deficit Deadlifts:* (Deficit; standing on extra mat and one 20kg plate)

40kg x6. x6. x6.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 24th February 2015*

*Front Squat:* (Crossed grip)

80kg x3.

90kg x3.

100kg x2.

105kg x1.

107.5kg x1. (2nd rep failed and ditched)

*Bench Rack Lockouts:*

Low-Mid range

60kg x5.

80kg x4.

Top range

60kg x5.

80kg x4.

85kg x3. *Personal best *

90kg x3. *Personal best *

95kg x3. *Personal best * x3.

I felt low-mid range bench rack lock-outs were ineffective as it was an awkward position to press from and I had no power. Will stick with top range lockouts.

*Dips:*

10kg x6. x6. x6.

*Seated Dumbbell Extensions:*

22.5kg x6.

25kg x6. x6.

*Decline Sit-ups:* (Decline 4 holes)

5kg x5. x5. x5.

*Dumbbell Side-bends:*

22.5kg x5. x5. x5.

*Hanging Knee Raises:*

Bodyweight x6. x6.

*Dead-stop Barbell Hyperextensions:*

20kg x8.

25kg x8. *Personal best *

30kg x8. *Personal best * x8.

Poor performance on front squats followed by session focusing on weak points and becoming structurally stronger. Many PB's simply as they are new exercises for me.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Thursday 26th February 2015*

*Safety bar Squats:* (SS bar is heavier although counting it as a standard bar)

80kg x3.

100kg x3.

115kg x1.

125kg x1. - Belt

130kg x1. x1. - Belt

100kg x3.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

80kg x3.

85kg x1.

92.5kg x2. x1.

*Conventional Deficit Deadlifts:* (Deficit; standing on extra mat and one 20kg plate)

140kg x1.

160kg x1.

170kg x1.

180kg x1.

140kg x3.

Chalk used 160kg+ only.

*Incline Dumbbell Press:*

25kg x8. x8.

*HyperExtensions:*

10kg x8.

15kg x8.

20kg x8.

Limited dietary intake today and out of sync, weak session. Making progress towards a PB deadlift at competition soon.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 28th February 2015*

*Back Box Squats:* (Low & Paused)

100kg x2. x2.

120kg x2.

130kg x1.

140kg x1.

145kg x1.

150kg x0. x1. - Belt *Personal best *

First attempt on 150kg I wasn't focused and I was motionless, stuck on the box. Really wanted to get it, tried again with a focused mind and it was manageable. Glad I failed the first attempt because it taught me that there is nothing to fear about failing a weight as I safely ditched it forward.

140kg x4. - Belt & Knee Wraps

120kg x5. x5. - Belt

Box away:

Walk out and hold

160kg x1.

180kg x1. - Belt

185kg x1. - Belt

Paused

100kg x6.

60kg x6.

*Flat Barbell Press:* (Dynamic Effort)

Close grip

55kg x3. x3. x3.

Standard grip

55kg x3. x3. x3.

Wide grip

55kg x3. x3. x3.

30sec rest between each set.

First time speed benching with 60% of my contest 1RM.

*Conventional Deficit Deadlifts:* (Deficit; standing on extra mat and one 20kg plate)

140kg x2.

160kg x1.

172.5kg x1.

182.5kg x1. *Personal best *

185kg x1. *Personal best *

142.5kg x3.

Chalk used 160kg+ only.

Right lat tight and sore during and after training.

*Strict Barbell Press:* (Off rack)

60kg x3. x3. x3.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

I am recently consistently fatigued. I think my endocrine and nervous system must be in disarray from Saturdays last heavy training session followed by an 'alcohol session' in the evening.

I had planned to train twice more with a deload before the push/pull competition on Sunday yet I am chronically tired and lack drive, feeling a bit down.

Wanted to post how I currently feel and compare my build-up for the next competition. I need to rest better and stop drinking alcohol. I only drink once a week yet it does indeed interfere with training and the body has a harder job of recovering from training.

Going to rest when I can, eat well and sleep early. Will try my best at the contest whatever my state of mind.

I anticipate my bench press to be rubbish, possibly 2.5kg personal best and with the deadlift I hope to manage my first 500lbs pull. Chasing a x4 bodyweight lift this year.

---

Edit: Got some energy back and trained a little arms to help boost my pressing strength. Arms are probably the weakest link in my bench pressing ability. I rarely train them directly.

Trained at home

*Wednesday 4th March 2015*

*Standing Barbell Curls:*

20kg x10.

25kg x6.

30kg x6. x6. x6.

*Standing Barbell Extensions:*

20kg x10. x10. x10. x10.

I find any form of triceps extensions so awkward on the elbows. Uncomfortable but felt the triceps had some stimulation.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Alcohol affects muscle recovery for up to 60 hours mate, it's the worst thing to put in your body. You cannot process food while your body is fighting to get rid of alcohol so anything you eat will be wasted (more than likely stored).

I wouldn't drink once a week if I was as serious into my training as you mate...

Good luck though, subbed :thumbup1:


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

ImmortalTech said:


> Alcohol affects muscle recovery for up to 60 hours mate, it's the worst thing to put in your body. You cannot process food while your body is fighting to get rid of alcohol so anything you eat will be wasted (more than likely stored).
> 
> I wouldn't drink once a week if I was as serious into my training as you mate...
> 
> Good luck though, subbed :thumbup1:


Hello, yes, you are right. The body is trying to recover from hard training as well as intoxication which limits recovery. These are two clear factors leading to a overly fatigued state.

I enjoy spending time with people and creating memories with people is more important than lifting weights. The problem I have is one of excess, I need to have a few pints and then learn to stop and have water through-out the night as well.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Muscle Demon said:


> Hello, yes, you are right. The body is trying to recover from hard training as well as intoxication which limits recovery. These are two clear factors leading to a overly fatigued state.
> 
> I enjoy spending time with people and creating memories with people is more important than lifting weights. The problem I have is one of excess, I need to have a few pints and then learn to stop and have water through-out the night as well.


I am an alcoholic mate. Only recently got clean again.

I know what you mean. I usually get stoned through the night if I wanna spend time with the lads and I know they will be drinking, so that I don't feel tempted to have one.

Sometimes I can't even watch TV if I see a beer being opened and drank...

Had my 1st drink in months recently for my birthday on sat, the guilt of missing all those calories and needing 2 extra rest days has kicked in hard and I'm focused again 

**** alcohol if you really want to progress well with training, seriously.

I take LSD, cannabis and diazepam recreationaly now instead.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Thursday 5th March 2015*

*Front Squat:* (Crossed grip)

60kg x6.

70kg x6.

80kg x6.

90kg x4. x4.

*Flat Barbell Press:* (Dynamic Effort)

Close grip

57.5kg x3. x3. x3.

Standard grip

57.5kg x3. x3. x3.

Wide grip

57.5kg x3. x3. x3.

Less than 30sec rest between each set. Forgot stop watch like a moron.

*Bench Rack Lockouts:*

Top range

60kg x6.

80kg x3.

90kg x2.

95kg x2. x2.

*V-bar Cable Pushdowns:*

30kg x10.

40kg x10.

50kg x10.

*Decline Sit-ups:* (Decline 4 holes)

5kg x5. x5.

*Poundstone Twists:*

Two 10kg plates x6 rotations. x6 rots.

*Dumbbell Side-bends:*

22.5kg x6. x6.

*Hyperextensions:*

10kg x8.

20kg x8. x8.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Sunday 8th March 2015*

Villain Barbell Push/Pull meet

Weighed in at a dehydrated 59.5kg.

*Bench:*

1st attempt: 90kg NO lift

2nd attempt: 90kg GOOD lift

3rd attempt: 95kg GOOD lift *Personal best *

*Deadlift:*

1st attempt: 210kg GOOD lift

2nd attempt: 222.5kg NO lift

3rd attempt: 222.5kg NO lift

Finished in second place out of ten on wilks formula.

Disappointed with my performance and felt like I had regressed. First bench press attempt with 90kg opener was not a problem but I didn't listen for the "down" command. Felt good for 95kg but went with 90kg again as I have never done a paused competition 95kg press before and didn't want to risk bombing out. 95kg was fairly easy as well.

Got 222.5kg deadlift clear off the ground but had limited drive and power to finish it.

It was still a joyful experience and it has taught me to be more mindful to listen out for commands and to be better hydrated in the future.

In less than two weeks (22nd March) will be the important (well, every competition should be treated with importance) contest which is a qualifying contest for international competition.

I will try to eat upwards of 4,000 calories per day until the time and make sure to be in the 67.5kg category next time. I demand progress.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Wednesday 11th March 2015*

*Back Squat:*

100kg x3.

110kg x3.

120kg x3.

130kg x2.

110kg x6. - Belt

*Flat Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

80kg x1.

90kg x2.

50kg x10.

55kg x10.

60kg x10.

*Lat Pulldowns:* (Facing away from machine, with reverse medium grip.)

90lbs x8.

110lbs x6.

110lbs x6.

*Incline Dumbbell Press:*

20kg x8.

22.5kg x8.

25kg x8.

I don't think I will get stronger at my current bodyweight and training in the short time I have until the next meet but I can add some size which will be beneficial.

Recovery has been poor following the recent competition. As I was walking to the gym I already felt weak, had to force myself to train.

Ten days out from major qualifying meet, going to struggle with a decent build up.

It may have been a mistake to have two meets so close together. I have to focus on recovery and continue training to the best of my ability and I may make the qualifying target of a 475kg total in the 67.5kg category.

---

Evening training at home

*Squats:*

Bodyweight x20.

*Barbell Drag Curls:*

20kg x10.

25kg x8. x8. x8. x8.

*Dead-hang Chin-ups:*

Bodyweight x6. x6. x6. x6.

*Barbell Triceps Extensions:*

20kg x10. x10. x15.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 14th March 2015*

*Back Squats:*

100kg x3.

120kg x1.

130kg x1.

137.5kg x1. - Belt

142.5kg x1. - Belt

150kg x1. - Belt & Knee wraps

Walk out and hold

170kg x1.

185kg x1.

190kg x1. - Belt *Personal best*

Slow Negative

150kg x1. - Belt

*Floor Press:*

60kg x3.

70kg x3.

75kg x3.

80kg x3. *Personal best* x4. *Personal best*

*Strict Barbell Press:* (Off rack)

50kg x2.

60kg x2.

62.5kg x2. x2.

50kg x8.

*Standing Calve Raise:*

60kg x8.

80kg x8.

100kg x8.

120kg x8.

140kg x8.

160kg x8.

*Seated Calve Raise:*

20kg x8

35kg x8. x8. x8.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 14th March 2015*

Afternoon training

*Barbell Drag Curls:*

20kg x10.

25kg x8.

27.5kg x8. *Personal best *

30kg x6. *Personal best * x6.

*Dead-hang Chin-ups:*

Bodyweight x1. x2. x3. x4. x5. x6. x7. x8.

*Barbell Tricep Extensions:*

20kg x10.

22.5kg x10. *Personal best * x10. x12. *Personal best *

Seems a little eccentric to mark such light weights as a personal best yet it is so as these are new exercises. It's important to account for progress in all exercises.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Officially weighed in for the Southern Qualifier Powerlifting competition which takes place tomorrow. 58.6kg.

My usual weight is around 62kg which would have made me a light/weak 67.5kg lifter. Through fear of not reaching the A grade qualifying total of 480kg in the 67.5kg class I have been self-destructive recently and purposely restricted myself to go under 60kg. In the 60kg category the A grade qualifying total will be 427.5kg which I expect to surpass.

Whilst I made the wise decision to accept my current physical state and secure placement for further competition in a lower category I still feel unfulfilled. I didn't take a risk to go in to the unknown and won't feel as alive as I could, as I do not reach out to greater heights. I will still push to reach the target for the 67.5kg class regardless and go for personal bests.

I have had the restrictive diet of a peasant of late and now I gorge like a King.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Sunday 22nd March 2015*

*GPC-GB Southern Qualifier*

60kg Men's Open class.

Bodyweight: 58.6kg

*Squat:*

1st attempt: 140kg GOOD lift

2nd attempt: 147.5kg GOOD lift

3rd attempt: 157.5kg GOOD lift *Personal best *

*Bench:*

1st attempt: 92.5kg GOOD lift

2nd attempt: 97.5kg NO lift

3rd attempt: Skipped.

Deadlift:

1st attempt: 192.5kg GOOD lift

2nd attempt: 205kg GOOD lift

3rd attempt: 212.5kg GOOD lift

*Total:* 462.5kg

I felt both physically and mentally weak from the beginning of the day and throughout. It was clear to me immediately during the warm-ups that I was not as sturdy and strong as usual which spiralled in to a negative mind-set.

I wanted to originally open at 147.5kg on the squat yet disparagingly dropped it to 140kg going with my intuition/feeling. I really didn't want to bomb out by missing my opening and subsequent attempts.

The first two attempts on the squat I was not focused or switched on at all and went through the motions, I felt as if I was lifting uncompetitively in the gym. Really had a lack of drive and power during both the first two attempts. Despite getting both lifts, I was annoyed with myself at this stage.

I then realised that a reason I felt a lack of drive or tightness was because my belt was too loose! I was shocked and disappointed to find my waist had shrunk by an inch in a few days of cutting the weight.

I was in denial of my lack of physical prowess due to fast weight loss and just accepted it at that moment and went for it on the last attempt. I finally switched on and forced myself to commit and be focused. It was a bit of a grinder and I was absolutely delighted to manage a successful 157.5kg squat which is a personal best despite being lighter!

The bench press was rubbish. Although, bodyweight does play a larger and significant part in this event. On the second 97.5kg attempt I got to mid-point and then my triceps gave in. This teaches me I need to work on directly on the triceps a lot more. Skipped the 3rd attempt to save energy as I know it would have been a pointless attempt.

Originally wanted to open at 212.5kg on the deadlift yet thankfully Dave Beattie gratefully gave me the advice to lower it during the weigh-in and I selected 202.5kg. During the warm-ups I felt weak and drained through-out and even my final warm-up of 180kg felt heavy. Before the lightweight lifters round of deadlifts began I went to the desk and brought my opener down to 192.5kg. Inwardly bitter at myself about lowering yet trying to accept my lesser state.

I finished on a 212.5kg deadlift which is the weight I was planning to open on so thank goodness I didn't.

I think I made mostly correct decisions throughout the day and adjusted accordingly to my intuition. It taught me to live in the present in whatever physical state that might be and to try to not have expectations.

My thoughts may come across as defeatist yet I like to have a mindset that whatever I do is not good enough in order to always try my best and push for more.

I am waiting for this to become official yet it seems I have the all time British raw squat and total record in the 60kg group.

In the last three month's I have competed in four competitions both in strongman and powerlifting and now welcome a time of steady training without interruption. Looking ahead to progress and gaining bodyweight back as I am currently a gaunt ectomorph skeletor


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Thursday 26th March 2015*

*BTN Jerks:*

50kg x3.

60kg x3.

65kg x3.

70kg x3. x3.

*Front Squats:*

80kg x3.

85kg x3.

90kg x3.

*Incline Barbell Press:*

50kg x5.

60kg x5.

65kg x5. x5.

*Circus Dumbbell Press:*

Left arm

10kg x5.

15kg x5.

20kg x4.

Right arm

10kg x5.

15kg x5.

20kg x4.

*Snatch grip Deadlifts:*

60kg x5.

70kg x5. x5.

Refocusing training on weak areas and exercises I don't like. My nemesis is the circus dumbbell press. I find it to be an awkward challenging lift and I am still lost with the correct technique.

Feeling generally weak and lacking energy or drive. Eating started properly again today and I hope to feel more virile soon.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

All time British raw squat and total records in the 60kg Men's group.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't read that pic mate


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Can't read that pic mate


If you click directly on it, it will open up to a new page.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Monday 30th March 2015*

*Back Squats:*

100kg x3.

110kg x3.

120kg x3.

100kg x5.

*Incline Barbell Press:*

50kg x5.

60kg x5.

65kg x5.

67.5kg x5.

*Barbell Clean:*

50kg x2. x2.

60kg x2.

65kg x2.

70kg x2. x2.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Wednesday 1st April 2015*

*Front Squats:*

80kg x3.

90kg x3. x3. x3.

*Rack Deadlifts:* (below knee)

120kg x3.

140kg x3.

160kg x2.

180kg x2. - Belt.

*Conventional Deadlifts:*

100kg x2.

140kg x2.

*Snatch grip Deadlifts:*

60kg x3.

70kg x2.

80kg x2. x2.

*Incline Barbell Press:*

60kg x5.

65kg x5.

70kg x3. x3.

*Circus Dumbbell Press:*

Left arm

10kg x3.

15kg x3.

20kg x3.

22.5kg x3. x3.

Right arm

10kg x3.

15kg x3.

20kg x3.

22.5kg x3. x3.

25kg x3.

Waist length is returning back to what it previously was pre contest weight loss. I could no longer bring it to the notch I had on contest day. Energy is returning and I feel mentally better recently.

I really don't enjoy rack pulls. Will stick to deadlifts off the floor in the future.

Circus dumbbell pressing is improving, I really can't comprehend how the professional strongmen manage upwards of 100kg with this exercise, it's incredible.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Friday 3rd April 2015*

*Back Squats:*

100kg x3.

110kg x1.

120kg x1.

125kg x1.

130kg x1.

135kg x1.

140kg x1. - Belt

Walk out and hold

160kg x1.

180kg x1.

185kg x1. x1. - Belt

*Back Squat:*

140kg x1. - Belt

*Flat Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

80kg x2.

85kg x2.

*Conventional Deficit Deadlifts:* (Deficit; Standing on one 20kg plate)

120kg x2.

140kg x2.

160kg x1.

170kg x1.

*Sumo Deadlifts:* (Approximately 1" surplus off floor).

140kg x1. x1. x1.

*Standing Calve Raise:*

100kg x8.

140kg x6.

170kg x6. *Personal best* x8. *Personal best*


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Total calories consumed:

*Monday 30/3/2015*

*3,404*

*Tuesday 31/3/2015*

*2,622*

*Wednesday 1/4/2015*

*3,548*

*Thursday 2/4/2015*

*3,292*

*Friday 3/5/2015*

*3,530*

*Saturday 4/4/2015*

*3,373*

*Sunday 5/4/2015*

*2,000* Approximately. Hangover.

Eating improving yet still need to get closer to the 4k mark. Need to drink alcohol more in moderation so it doesn't effect my mood, recovery and ability to eat.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 7th April 2015*

*Front Squats:* (Crossed grip)

80kg x3.

90kg x2.

95kg x2. x2. x2.

*Back Squats:* (Paused)

60kg x5.

70kg x5.

80kg x5.

90kg x5.

*Flat Dumbbell Press:*

20kg x8.

25kg x8.

30kg x8.

*Flat Dumbbell Flyes:*

15kg x2. Too heavy

10kg x6. x6. x6.

*Conventional Deadlifts:* (Double overhand grip)

100kg x3.

120kg x2.

130kg x2.

135kg x1. 2nd rep failed.

120kg x3.

When I deadlift I always swap from double overhand grip to alternate grip from 120kg+ yet I thought I would test to see how far I could go with the double overhand grip. I believe my best has been 140kg which I did by mistake as I forgot to switch grip.

Front squats are improving again. Pressed with dumbbells for a change. I am getting back in to a rhythm again with training and eating and really enjoying it all.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Thursday 9th April 2015*

*Back Squats:*

100kg x5.

110kg x1.

120kg x1.

125kg x1.

130kg x3. x3. x3. - Belt.

*Incline Barbell Press:*

60kg x4.

65kg x3.

Considerable DOM's in entire pectoralis from dumbbell pressing of last session. Had limited pressing power.

*BTN Jerks:*

60kg x2.

70kg x2. x1. x1.

72.5kg x1.

*Conventional Deficit Deadlifts:* (Deficit; Standing on one 20kg plate)

120kg x2.

140kg x2.

160kg x3.

Chalk used from 160kg+ only.

*Sumo Deadlifts:*

140kg x1. x2.

150kg x1. Second rep failed.

*Snatch grip Deadlifts:*

60kg x2.

70kg x2. x2.

Building up the reps for squat and deadlifts.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How comes your pressing, deadlifting and squatting in every session?


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> How comes your pressing, deadlifting and squatting in every session?


As I prefer to not do split muscle group training and have better results training specifically for strength by using various compound movements.

I make sure to do one type of squat variation every session, although I have been deadlifting a little too much recently (especially taxing exercise) and need to incorporate a few other accessory exercises more often.

For example, If I were to have an entire leg day then I wouldn't be able to train again for almost a week as my legs would have a lot of trauma/tearing to recover from. This way I hit a prime leg movement every session so my legs get stimulated consistently and are able to recover again quickly for the next session.

Normally I cope with a few pressing exercises every session yet I haven't dumbbell pressed for a very long period and I was doing slow deep reps which created a large amount of DOM's.

I don't do strongman event training that often as that is more for advanced strongmen and I am focusing more on developing greater raw strength first.

Now my recent competition period is over I am starting a bit lighter and will build up volume and do my best to eat more calories to develop hypertrophy.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Sunday 12th April 2015*

*Log Press:* (Thick/big log)

47.3kg x5. x5. x5. x5.

*Monday 13th April 2015*

*Front Squats:* (Crossed grip)

80kg x3.

90kg x3.

95kg x3.

100kg x2. x2. x2.

*Back Squats:* (Paused)

60kg x5.

70kg x5.

80kg x5.

90kg x5.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

70kg x2.

80kg x2.

85kg x2.

Practiced forcing the bar down through the chest in to the sternum and felt a lot more explosive. Time to build up the press again because it is lacking recently.

*Flat Dumbbell Press:*

20kg x8.

25kg x8.

30kg x6.

*Yates Row:*

60kg x5. x5. x5.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Wednesday 15th April 2015*

*Back Box Squats:* (Low and paused)

100kg x3.

110kg x2.

120kg x2.

125kg x2.

130kg x2.

135kg x2. - Belt

130kg x3. x3. - Belt.

*Conventional Deficit Deadlifts:* (Deficit; Standing on one 20kg plate)

120kg x1.

140kg x3.

150kg x3.

160kg x3. x3. x3.

Chalk used from 160kg only.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x3.

70kg x2.

80kg x3.

60kg x10.

Stepping up the reps, will take some adaptation.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Thursday 16th April 2015*

*Log Press:* (Thick/big log)

47.3kg x6. x6. x6. x8. - 26 total reps.

*Overhead Plate Raises:*

10kg x65.

15kg x10.

Some trapezius stimulation which was the aim. Traps are elevated and tensed as I type hunched up like a monkey


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 21st April 2015*

*Safety bar Squats:* (SS bar is heavier although counting it as a standard bar)

80kg x5.

90kg x5. x5. x5.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x6.

65kg x6.

67.5kg x6.

70kg x6.

*Close grip Seated Cable Rows:*

45kg x6.

52.5kg x6.

60kg x6. x6.

Training output low due to a hedonistic weekend.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Wednesday 22nd April 2015*

*Log Press:* (Thick/big log)

47.3kg x6. x6. x6. x6. x6. - 30 total reps.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Thursday 23rd April 2015*

*Back Squats:*

100kg x3.

110kg x3.

115kg x1.

120kg x1.

125kg x1.

130kg x1.

132.5kg x1. x1. - Belt

120kg x3. - Belt

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x5.

65kg x5.

70kg x5.

72.5kg x5. x5.

*V-Bar Cable Pushdowns:*

40kg x10.

50kg x8. x10.

*Rope Cable Extensions:*

20kg x10.

25kg x10.

30kg x10.

*Rope Cable Upright Rows:*

25kg x8.

30kg x8. x8. x8.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 25th April 2015*

*Log Press:* (Thick/big log)

47.3kg x8. x8. x10. x10. - 36 total reps.

*Barbell Curls:*

20kg x8.

25kg x8. x8. x10. x10.

*Overhead Plate Raises:*

10kg x10.

15kg x10. x10.

I have not added weight to the log press yet as I wanted to become more efficient with the movement. I feel more competent and the neural movement pattern is becoming embedded. Time to add weight gradually now. Would like to beat my personal best soon and more.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 28th April 2015*

*Log Press:* (Thick/big log)

47.3kg x5

50.3kg x3. x3. x3. x3. - 12 total reps.

*Thursday 30th April 2015*

*Back Squats:*

100kg x3.

110kg x1.

115kg x1.

120kg x3. x3. x3. - Belt

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x6.

70kg x3.

72.5kg x3.

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes:*

7.5kg x6. x6. x6.

*Conventional Deficit Deadlifts:* (Deficit; Standing on one 20kg plate)

120kg x3.

140kg x3.

150kg x3.

160kg x3.

Chalk used from 150kg+ only.

*Barbell Push Press:* (Off rack)

50kg x3.

60kg x3.

65kg x3. x3.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 2nd May 2015*

*Back Squats:*

100kg x3.

110kg x1.

120kg x5. - Belt

122.5kg x3. x3. x3. - Belt

125kg x1. - Belt

Walk out and hold

160kg x1.

170kg x1.

180kg x1.

185kg x1. x1. - Belt

Paused:

100kg x3. - 3-5 second pauses.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x5.

65kg x5.

70kg x5.

72.5kg x5.

*BTN Jerks:*

60kg x3.

65kg x3.

70kg x2.

Bad idea to do BTN Jerks at this point as I was tired and clumsy. Should do this exercise only when I am fresh as it has a higher risk factor.

*Sots Press to Overhead Squat:*

20kg x3.

20kg x6.

22.5kg x4.

First time trying these. Very difficult yet great fun.

Dmitry Klokov does Sots press to overhead squat with 120kg...


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Monday 4th May 2015*

*Log Press:* (Thick/big log)

47.3kg x3. x6.

50.3kg x4. x4. x4. x4. - 16 total reps.

*Sots Press to Overhead Squat:*

20kg x6. x6. x6.

*Muscle Snatch from Full Squat:*

20kg x3. x3.

I anticipated I would struggle to get a single rep so very pleased considering how difficult these are. Doing this exercise taught me to work on my shoulder mobility as felt very tight and inflexible at top range of rep.

*Barbell Curls:*

20kg x8.

25kg x8.

28kg x8. x8.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 5th May 2015*

*Back Squats:*

100kg x3. - Paused

110kg x1.

117.5kg x6. - Belt

125kg x3. x3. x3. - Belt

127.5kg x1. - Belt

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x5.

70kg x5.

72.5kg x5.

75kg x5.

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes:*

7.5kg x8. x8. x8.

*V-Bar Cable Pushdowns:*

40kg x8.

50kg x8. x8.

*Rope Cable Extensions:*

25kg x8.

30kg x8. x10.

35kg x8. *Personal best*


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Wednesday 6th May 2015*

*Log Press:* (Thick/big log)

47.3kg x8.

50.3kg x5. x5. x5. x5. - 20 total reps.

*Sots Press to Overhead Squat:*

20kg x8.

22.5kg x3. x3. x3.

*Overhead Plate Raises:*

10kg x25. x30. x35.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Friday 8th May 2015*

*Back Squats:*

100kg x3.

115kg x5. x5. - Belt

127.5kg x2. - Belt

*Conventional Deficit Deadlifts:* (Deficit; Standing on one 20kg plate)

140kg x3.

*SLDL:*

35kg x6. x8. x8.

*Standing Calve Raise:*

100kg x8.

120kg x8.

140kg x8.

160kg x8.

*Seated Calve Raise:*

15kg x8.

30kg x8. x8. x8.

Low energy, own fault as consumed less than 1000 calories yesterday. Still glad I got some stimulation.

Edit

Got some energy back and trained at home in the late afternoon:

*Sots Press to Overhead Squat:*

20kg x8

22.5kg x4. x4. x4.

*Muscle Snatch from Full Squat:*

20kg x4. *Personal best* x4. x4.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Sunday 10th May 2015*

*Log Press:* (Thick/big log)

47.3kg x6.

50.3kg x6. x6. x6. x6. - 24 total reps.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Monday 11th May 2015*

*Sots Press to Overhead Squat:*

20kg x5.

22.5kg x5. *Personal best* x5. x5.

Life drifts wayward from training during a temporary transitioning period. Just did this one exercise to relax. Deltoids still tight from recent session yet I really feel my improvement in this exercise. Getting a lot more explosive now.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Overhead squats feel like they're gonna rip my arms apart! Brutal exercise!


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Overhead squats feel like they're gonna rip my arms apart! Brutal exercise!


This is the sots press to overhead squat I have been doing a lot recently:

My personal best for 22.5kg x5.

Here is Klokov's 120kg x1. Crazy.



> Morning training - Sots Press - 120 kg. this is my seminar 130th - Istanbul, Turkey @crossfitquick
> 
> A video posted by Dmitry Klokov


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Pretty impressive it that! Crazy in fact


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 12th May 2015*

*Back Squats:*

100kg x3.

110kg x1.

120kg x2.

130kg x1.

135kg x1. x1. - Belt

100kg x6. - Paused

*Conventional Deficit Deadlifts:* (Deficit; standing on one 20kg plate)

140kg x3.

160kg x3.

140kg x6.

Chalk used from 160kg only.

*Sots Press to Overhead Squat:*

20kg x3.

25kg x3. *Personal best* x3.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x6. x6. x6.

Workout was at a super fast pace as I wanted to get back to eat ASAP. I need to stop disregarding the upper body.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Thursday 14th May 2015*

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x8.

70kg x6.

75kg x6.

60kg x8. - Wider grip

*Robe Cable Pushdowns:*

20kg x8.

15kg x8. x8. x8.

10kg x10.

*Rope Cable Extensions:*

10kg x10.

15kg x10.

20kg x10.

25kg x12.

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes:*

10kg x6. x8. x8.

*Lying Dumbbell Extensions:*

7.5kg x14. x6. x4.

5kg x12.

*Straight bar Reverse Cable Pushdowns:*

20kg x10.

30kg x6. (Stopped, elbow pain)

*Hammer Strength Press:*

40kg x10.

50kg x8.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 16th May 2015*

*Paused Back Squats:*

60kg x5.

80kg x3.

90kg x3.

100kg x3. x3.

*Sumo Deadlifts:*

80kg x3.

100kg x3.

120kg x2.

140kg x1.

*Seated Barbell Press:*

30kg x6.

40kg x6. x6.

No energy, no life. So weak.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 12th May 2015*

*Sots Press to Overhead Squat:*

20kg x6.

25kg x4. *Personal best* x4. x4. x4.

*Muscle Snatch from Full Squat:*

20kg x3. x3.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Monday 18th May 2015*

*Front Squats:* (Crossed grip)

60kg x5.

70kg x5.

80kg x5.

90kg x3.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x3.

70kg x3.

75kg x3.

77.5kg x3.

80kg x3.

Paused rep with last rep of every set apart from 80kg.

*Robe Cable Pushdowns:*

10kg x10.

15kg x8. x8. x8.

*Rope Cable Extensions:*

25kg x8. x8. x8.

*Barbell Curls:*

20kg x8.

25kg x8. x8. x8.

*Lying Dumbbell Extensions:*

5kg x20.

Evening bodyweight: 59kg 

Had two assessments and two exams today and not focusing recently due to external stress. Bigger priorities at the moment but glad to keep the training up in some regard.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Wednesday 20th May 2015*

*Front Squats:* (Crossed grip)

60kg x5.

70kg x5.

80kg x5.

90kg x3.

100kg x2. x2.

*Conventional Deadlifts:*

140kg x2.

160kg x2.

170kg x1.

180kg x1.

140kg x3. - Sumo

Chalk used from 160kg+ only.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x5.

65kg x5.

70kg x3.

*Seated Close-grip Cable Rows:*

52.5kg x6.

60kg x6.

67.5kg x4 -> 60kg x4 -> 52.5kg x4 drop set.

I realised the gym was closing in 10 minutes so I rushed the last two exercises.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Thursday 21st May 2015*

*Log Press:* (Thick/big log)

47.3kg x6.

50.3kg x6.

52.8kg x3. x3. x3. x3. - 12 total reps.

*Single Leg Deadlifts:*

Left leg

35kg x3. x3. x3.

Right leg

35kg x3. x3. x3.

For an alternative stimuli and enjoyment I tried single leg deadlifts. At first I was so confused I did it with one leg and one arm only...hehehe.

First set of 35kg was unbalanced and shaky. Next set I was more forceful with the bar and it became easy enough.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 23rd May 2015*

*Front Squats:* (Crossed grip)

60kg x5.

70kg x5.

80kg x5.

90kg x3.

100kg x2. x2.

*Sumo Deadlifts:*

140kg x1.

150kg x1.

160kg x1.

170kg x1.

140kg x4.

Chalk used from 160kg+ only.

*Sots Press to Overhead Squat:*

20kg x5.

22.5kg x5.

25kg x3. x5. *Personal best* x5.

*Muscle Snatch from Full Squat:*

20kg x3. x3.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x6.

70kg x6.

*Flat Dumbbell Press:*

25kg x10.

Had hangover which cleared during deadlifts. Great session. I notice my shoulder mobility has improved.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Muscle Demon said:


> Farmers Walk: (walking pace with dumbbells)
> 
> 22.5kg for 6 lengths. Personal best


Is this a mistake?? that's mega light mate??

EDIT>> NO Offence, Just compared to your other lifts this seems way low.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

karbonk said:


> Is this a mistake?? that's mega light mate??
> 
> EDIT>> NO Offence, Just compared to your other lifts this seems way low.


No offence taken  You are free to express your thoughts.

The weight was light because it was at a slow walking pace.

My best farmers walk is 100kg per hand for 20 meters and I dropped it 4/5 times.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

doing 100kg myself so this really stuck out... Slow walking pace? can you not set your own pace?


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

karbonk said:


> doing 100kg myself so this really stuck out... Slow walking pace? can you not set your own pace?


Rather than going as fast as possible with a heavy weight I sometimes went at a walking pace with lighter weight to train the forearms, grip strength and traps.

Thanks for reminding me about this exercise, it's been a while since I did it.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I do these once per week and actually enjoy them, brilliant all round exercise for bulking.

Thought you might like this (ive copied and pasted it) Sorry if you know all this already pal.

>> The Farmers Walk puts the majority of muscles in your body under major amounts of tension for the duration of the exercise - your forearms control your grip on the implement, both biceps and triceps stabilize. Your entire upper back has to work against pulling your shoulders down and your chest crumbling, your core has to work to keep you from folding in half, your legs are need to walk and your cardiovascular system takes a beating.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank for sharing that. If I felt I knew things I would actually not. An open mind will lead to greater potential destinations and a higher consciousness.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Monday 25th May 2015*

Early Afternoon training

*Log Press:* (Thick/big log)

47.3kg x6.

49.8kg x6.

52.8kg x5. x5. x5. x5. - 20 total reps.

Becoming a lot more explosive with log pressing as technique is becoming more established. I no longer have to focus on technique and can put energy in to driving pressing the log upwards.

I feel I could go heavier yet would like to continue steady progress so once I reach the current personal best of 70kg x1 I will manage it for repetitions.

Evening training

*Sots Press to Overhead Squat:*

20kg x6.

25kg x6. *Personal best*

27.5kg x3. *Personal best* x3. x3.

*Single Leg Deadlifts:*

Left leg

27.5kg x3.

40kg x3. x3.

45kg x3. x3.

Right leg

27.5kg x3.

40kg x3. x3.

45kg x3. x3.

Balance was better with right leg.

*Barbell Curls:*

20kg x8.

25kg x8. x8. x8.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Wednesday 27th May 2015*

*Flat Dumbbell Press:*

17.5kg x8.

22.5kg x8.

25kg x8.

30kg x6. x6.

*Back Squats:*

100kg x3. x3.

110kg x2.

120kg x2.

125kg x1.

130kg x1.

135kg x1. - Belt

137.5kg x1. - Belt

120kg x5. - Belt

100kg x4.

Felt really powerful today squatting had more to offer yet left some in the tank intentionally.

*Barbell Cleans:*

60kg x3.

70kg x2.

75kg x2.

*Flat Close-grip Barbell Press:*

60kg x6.

65kg x6.

70kg x6.

65kg x6.

60kg x6.

Paused rep with last rep of every set.

*Rope Cable Pushdowns:*

15kg x8.

20kg x6.

15kg x8.

10kg x13.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Saturday 30th May 2015*

*Flat Dumbbell Press:*

17.5kg x8.

22.5kg x8.

25kg x8.

30kg x8. x8.

*Back Box Squats:*

100kg x3.

110kg x3.

120kg x2.

130kg x2.

135kg x1.

140kg x1.

145kg x1. - Belt

Box away

120kg x8. - Belt

Paused squats

100kg x3. x3.

*Conventional Deadlifts:*

140kg x2.

160kg x2.

Chalk used on 160kg set only.

*Sots Press to Overhead Squat:*

20kg x5.

25kg x3.

27.5kg x3. x3.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Tuesday 2nd June 2015*

*Flat Dumbbell Press:*

15kg x10.

22.5kg x8.

25kg x8.

30kg x6. x6. x6.

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes:*

7.5kg x8.

12.5kg x8. x8. x8.

*Front Squats:* (Crossed grip)

60kg x5.

60kg x5.

90kg x3.

100kg x2. x2. x2.

80kg x5. x5.

*Barbell Rows:*

40kg x8.

50kg x8.

55kg x8. x8.

*Goodmornings:*

40kg x6. x6. x6.

*Dumbbell Side-bends:*

17.5kg x8.

22.5kg x6.

17.5kg x12. x12.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Wednesday 3rd June 2015*

*Log Press:* (Thick/big log)

47.3kg x8.

52.8kg x7. x7. x7. x8. - 29 total reps

54.8kg x3.

*Barbell Curls:*

20kg x10. - 5 sets

*Overhead Plate raises:*

15kg x8. x8. x8.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Friday 5th June 2015*

*Front squats:* (crossed grip)

70kg x5.

80kg x3.

90kg x2.

100kg x2.

80kg x6. x6.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x6.

65kg x6. - 5 sets

Close grip

50kg x8. - 4 sets

Wide grip

55kg x6 - 4 sets

*Sots Press to Overhead Squat:*

20kg x5. x5.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Monday 8th June 2015*

Bodyweight before gym: 59.5kg.

*Back Squats:*

100kg x3.

110kg x2.

120kg x2.

125kg x2.

130kg x1.

135kg x1.

140kg x1.

142.5kg x1. - Belt

145kg x1. - Belt

Walk out and hold:

160kg x1.

170kg x1.

180kg x1.

185kg x1. - Belt

190kg x1. - Belt

Back Squats:

120kg x8.

100kg x8.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x6.

70kg x5.

75kg x4.

80kg x3.

85kg x3.

70kg x6.

60kg x8.

*Conventional Deadlifts:*

140kg x2.

160kg x2.

180kg x2.

190kg x1. - Belt

Chalk used from 160kg only.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Friday 12th June 2015*

Emotionally draining week with work assessments and it was pleasure to train once again. More of a hypertrophy workout as I didn't have as much energy as I had liked.

Feeling good now and out to enjoy moments and joy with people, hopefully in particular with the female variety 

*Safety Bar Squats:* (SS bar is heavier although counting it as a standard bar)

80kg x6.

100kg x4.

80kg x8. x8. x8.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

Normal grip

60kg x6.

62.5kg x6. x6. x6. x6.

Wide grip:

50kg x8. x8. x8. x10. x10.

*Rope Cable Pushdowns:*

15kg x10.

20kg x10.

20kg x6. -- 15kg x8. -- 10kg x5. -- 5kg x around 12. - drop set.

*Rope Cable Extensions:*

20kg x10.

25kg x10.

30kg x10.

*Front Squats:* (crossed grip)

60kg x6.

80kg x3.

Almost useless recording the limited front squatting


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Good luck with this. Strongman is a tough sport to undertake.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Good luck with this. Strongman is a tough sport to undertake.


Thank you Omen. I fully agree with you and it's going to take many years 

I would be really glad to be competitive at the amateur level and considering my limited physical stature that is the likely scenario.

Putting more emphasise on powerlifting at the moment to build up a foundation of strength and try to add bodyweight.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Muscle Demon said:


> Thank you Omen. I fully agree with you and it's going to take many years
> 
> I would be really glad to be competitive at the amateur level and considering my limited physical stature that is the likely scenario.
> 
> Putting more emphasise on powerlifting at the moment to build up a foundation of strength and try to add bodyweight.


Static lifts will get you stronger for sure.

I went to enter a couple of Novice comps a year or 2 ago, but my job just keeps getting in the way.

Good luck to mate.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Monday 15th June 2015*

*Back Squats:*

100kg x3. x3.

110kg x3.

115kg x3.

120kg x3. x3.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x5.

65kg x5.

70kg x5.

72.5kg x5.

75kg x5.

Wide grip

60kg x6. x6.

*Goodmornings:*

20kg x5.

40kg x5. x5. x5.

*Decline Sit-ups:* (Decline 4 holes)

Bodyweight x12.

5kg x6. x8.

*Dumbbell Side-bends:*

17.5kg x10.

20kg x8.

22.5kg x6.

Little weak today following a nefarious weekend.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Friday 19th June 2015*

*Flat Dumbbell Press:*

17.5kg x10.

22.5kg x10.

30kg x10.

32.5kg x6.

*Flat Dumbbell Flyes:*

10kg x8. x10. x12.

*Safety Bar Squats:* (SS bar is heavier although counting it as a standard bar)

80kg x5.

90kg x5.

95kg x5. x6. x8.

*Flat Close-grip Barbell Press:*

50kg x8.

60kg x8.

65kg x6.

*Rope Cable Pushdowns:*

15kg x10.

20kg x10.

25kg x8.

30kg x6.

*Rope Cable Extensions:*

20kg x8.

25kg x8.

30kg x8.

35kg x8.

25kg x30.

*Kneeling Cable Crunches:*

40kg x10.

45kg x10.

50kg x10.

*Decline Sit-ups:* (Decline 4 holes)

Bodyweight x12.

5kg x4. x4.

*Dumbbell Side-bends:*

17.5kg x10. x10.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Monday 22nd June 2015*

*Log Press:* (Thick/big log)

47.3kg x8.

49.8kg x5.

54.8kg x5. x5. x5.

*Goodmornings:*

35kg x8. x8. x8.

*Barbell Rows:*

35kg x8.

40kg x8.

45kg x8.

50kg x8.

*Barbell Curls:*

20kg x8

22.5kg x8.

25kg x8

27.5kg x8.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Wednesday 24th June 2015*

*Back Squats:*

100kg x5.

110kg x3.

120kg x3.

125kg x3.

130kg x1.

100kg x5. x5. x10.

*Flat Barbell Press:*

60kg x6.

65kg x6.

70kg x6.

75kg x3.

80kg x3.

85kg x3.

Last rep of all sets paused apart from last.

*Incline Dumbbell Flyes:*

7.5kg x10.

10kg x10.

12.5kg x6. x10.

*Rope Cable Pushdowns:*

20kg x10.

30kg x10.

35kg x6. x6.

*Rope Cable Extensions:*

25kg x8.

30kg x8.

35kg x8. x8. x10.


----------

